# 20G High Aquascape



## jmc321111 (Feb 6, 2020)

I'm jealous! I've tried to rescape my 20 high three times now and I am still not happy. Your scape is awesome!


----------



## RCascade1996 (Mar 21, 2020)

jmc321111 said:


> I'm jealous! I've tried to rescape my 20 high three times now and I am still not happy. Your scape is awesome!


Hey thanks for the compliment! This tank has been running for 7 years actually. It looked terrible for most of the years its been running.I killed alot of ARs, Vals and other kinds of plants. So, I suggest you keep at it until youre satisfied. Good luck and happy scaping!


----------



## kdphilli13 (Mar 30, 2020)

Looks great! I'm usually not a huge fan of floaters, but their coverage is beautiful with this scape. Love it


----------



## RCascade1996 (Mar 21, 2020)

kdphilli13 said:


> Looks great! I'm usually not a huge fan of floaters, but their coverage is beautiful with this scape. Love it


Yeah at first i didn't like the look of floaters but I feel like the carpet balances it out fine. I also chose Salvinia Minima since its roots doesnt grow for very long :laugh2:

Thanks for dropping by!


----------



## irishspy (Oct 22, 2007)

You did a beautiful job with that. 

I agree the disposable CO2 canisters are more expensive than they're worth. If you're going to go long-term with CO2, a paintball cylinder and regulator would be a good option.


----------



## Mud (Mar 7, 2018)

Wow, that is lovely!


----------

